# Cannondale C4 Stems and Seatposts



## leon2982 (May 20, 2007)

Are they any good in comparison to Ritchey, FSA, etc? I'm new to Cannondale so I hope this is not a dumb question.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

They were OK but if you have a pricing issue then go with other brands.


----------

